# Gemma and Ty



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

how can I get pics here, I have them on Picasa


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

Gemma 13 months, Can show lines

http://lh4.ggpht.com/_PgODc-JVI8A/T..._434302804260_513314260_5265683_6628817_n.jpg

http://lh6.ggpht.com/_PgODc-JVI8A/T...8_434302779260_513314260_5265678_971299_n.jpg


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

Ty almost 2.5, full brother to Gemma

http://lh5.ggpht.com/_PgODc-JVI8A/T..._434302849260_513314260_5265692_2019509_n.jpg

http://lh6.ggpht.com/_PgODc-JVI8A/T..._434302874260_513314260_5265697_6864117_n.jpg


----------



## Smiling_Shepherd (Aug 23, 2010)

copy the picture link http://lh4.ggpht.com/_PgODc-JVI8A/T..._434302804260_513314260_5265683_6628817_n.jpg

click the yellow square









paste the link inside the window that pops up & the picture will show in the reply window

repeat for extra pics

then submit reply (results below)










OR if you want require people to have to log in the site to see the picture then click







and attach the picture


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

http://lh6.ggpht.com/_PgODc-JVI8A/T...8_434302779260_513314260_5265678_971299_n.jpg


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)




----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

Gemma


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

Ty


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks took quite a while dn they are still small, but they are there, anyone can make them bigger go for it thanks, i look forward to some critiques


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

Trudy Ty has always been one of my favorites, I just absolutely LOVE his head, very masculine and in my opinion a nice dog all around.

I really like Gemma too, I really like her head but shes feminine at the same time. 

They are both stunning for sure!


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

http://lh6.ggpht.com/_PgODc-JVI8A/TEpiQq8VkhI/AAAAAAAACTY/_Vpcj20udX8/s400/IMG_7829.JPG

Ty while herding this summer, free stack, not bad for a Canadian show lines eh? And yep he does herd tending style


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

thanks he is my favorite too, and Gemma is coming into her own, both are extremely stable tempered, and I need that


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs978.snc4/77178_10150306682045104_504855103_15413115_1006548_n.jpg

Finally a true pic of Ty's color


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)




----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)




----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

First one shows Ty's true color, the second shows movement and structure of Ty and a bit of little sister Gemma, This is the true dogs from a better camera


----------

